# Wedding ring, wife does not wear hers.



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Been married 15 years, my wife has not worn her wedding ring for around 10 years. Says it turns her finger green. Hmmm, never seen it turn her finger green. 

So of course I have not worn mine for probably 4 years. She has never asked me why, seems she may just not care if I wear mine or not. 

Anyone else in the same boat, I have never pushed her to wear it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Wierd, are there any red flags that would lead you to believe she has boyfriends.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Offer to change the ring or renew vows. There should be no excuse for her not to wear it, unless she wants to behave like a single lady when out and about.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Unless the ring is metal and not gold or silver or platinum, it should not turn her finger green. 

If you want her to wear it she should. It is a symbol and an important one.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I don't always wear mine. In my case, I have eczema really bad on my fingers. AND, in the summertime, my fingers swell a lot. I am getting a necklace now, so I can ALWAYS wear my rings, even when my eczema flares up. However, tho it doesn't seem to be the case...there are some people who don't wear them due to religious beliefs. Also, my parents, who have been married 39 years, don't wear theirs anymore. I agree that if the reason given is they turn her finger green, get a new set. If it's just an excuse, call her on it and find out the truth.


----------



## NewM (Apr 11, 2012)

the guy said:


> Wierd, are there any red flags that would lead you to believe she has boyfriends.


He has a thread about his suspicions in CWI section.

jerry123 you haven't posted in your thread for some time,any updates?


----------



## NewM (Apr 11, 2012)

Some people don't like wearing any jewelry,if she doesn't wear any other rings then it probably isn't a big deal.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

jerry123 said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I stopped wearing my ring because people treat me like a third class citizen when I wear it.
friendly to a woman = OMG HE IS CHEATING
friendly to a man = OMG HE IS GAY CHEATING

Some rings do cause irritation. It depends what the ring is made from. Some people are sensitive to copper, nickel, and other metals found in cheap rings. Gold generally won't cause irritation because it's inert and doesn't react with anything; that's why it never rusts. Tungsten is a good metal too. It's heavy like gold, strong like steel, hard like a diamond, and it doesn't cause irritation. The only reason people hate it is because it's affordable and can't be used as a replacement for low self esteem the way diamonds can.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

oh that jerry.......

Well then.... it gives her the power in the work place that makes other excutives think they have a chance with her and isn't tied down. My guess its a power thing at work. I don't know why but from what I've read she might think its more empowering not wear one.


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

Some women don't wear it because it causes some type of skin irritation, swelling, gained weight and it no longer fits, etc. These are a small portion of the cases. Most times a woman stops wearing the rings, I believe, it's because she feels disconnected from her husband, she's checked out of the marriage. When asked why they are not wearing it, many women will say that it irritates the skin, etc., even if the real reason is that they have checked out and no longer love their husbands.

If your wife wearing her wedding ring is important to you, talk to her about it. Tell her it's important to you. If she says the only reason she is not wearing it is because it turns her finger green, and not because she doesn't like rings, it gets snagged on materials she works with, etc., then offer to get her one made out of a different metal that won't irritate her skin. If she refuses to try any alternate solution, and you've expressed how important it is to you, then you know that the skin irritation thing is probably not the real reason.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

jerry123 said:


> Been married 15 years, my wife has not worn her wedding ring for around 10 years. Says it turns her finger green. Hmmm, never seen it turn her finger green.
> 
> So of course I have not worn mine for probably 4 years. She has never asked me why, seems she may just not care if I wear mine or not.
> 
> ...


I wear my ring when I go out except if I am lifting weights or playing softball or something similar.

Then again, my marriage is important to me. Maybe I am sentimental but besides just having the visual display to others I like the feel of it as a reminder of the person I love most in life.

So I suggest you upgrade the ring.


----------



## TRy (Sep 14, 2011)

Some people do not wear a wedding ring because it cuts down on their circulation; and I do not mean the circulation in there finger.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

It would hurt me if my honey bunch didnt wear his (alothough not married) it shows that you are commited whether these 3rd parties outside are acknowledging that or not. Im sorry that hurts your feelings. That was a promise you made to one another and the ring holds that moment in it.


----------



## HiMaint57 (May 24, 2012)

My husband hasn't worn his ring for about 20 years (married 32 and hanging on by a thread) -- he can't wear it at work which I understand (safety thing), but he didn't even wear it to our son's wedding. So now I don't wear mine either.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

When my wife took hers off it was a statement of her view on the marriage. To me that was an _infidelity_.

If your wife has a legitimate reason such as safety or allergy, I would suggest it is ok but there may be a work around. Most likely she does not want to appear to be married. She wants to appear to be available.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I only wear mine when going out you know with the rest of my jewelry. My husband hasn't worn his at all for years. It's too small.

We've been married for almost 21 years and its just not a big deal to either of us. If it were I'd happily wear it 24/7. 

I quit wearing it after I accidently scratched my son with it. I'm a homemaker so I'm always cleaning, baking or doing something not usually done while wearing a ring. Had nothing to do with my feelings about my marriage.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Has your wife gained weight?

It might be that it doesn't fit anymore, and she's too embarrassed to admit the real reason why, and figured, as long as you didn't bring it up, it didn't bother you. 

If you do, perhaps you need to approach it gently, and discuss shopping for a new ring for her.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

I don't wear mine because it's uncomfortable. I just don't like jewelry. It has nothing to do with my attitude toward the marriage.


----------



## mets4life (Jun 20, 2011)

Wife of LESS THAN 1 year always takes hers off and now we are on ring number 3. YES. Its a custom made ring so I make her repurchase it each time she carelessly loses it. Making 9 bucks an hour youd think shed learn from such a careless mistake the first time.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

My wife wears her wedding ring.......but NOT the one I originally gave her(which pisses me off sometimes)! Because the one I got her is very nice and is a 1/2 karat and ran me a little over $600, and she wore it the first 2 years of our marriage; but since then she switched it out for her great grandmother's wedding ring that is a full karat and looks a lot more expensive. She claims it's because the one I gave her no longer fits right and that she promised her mom that she would wear her GG's ring one day.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

It's an individualized thing and should be viewed in context. Two couples I am thinking of now are just fantastic as partners and husband and wife. Always have each other's back and present a strong together front. No rings. Just never a question as to their partnership and commitment. Both couples married young and are not much on jewelry or show. No makeup, no push up or padded bras. For women who like and wear jewelry and makeup and who spend ojn wardrobe and appearance, I would take it as Will Kane wrote. For guys I think it may be a bit different. Myself, I do not like jewelry (the only piece I own is my wedding ring) or even socks most times (I am not good about shaving either and my hair hasn't been brushed or combed since I was in high school). And a ring causes calluses, especially with any kind of yard work, exercise, or moving stuff around, does not fit well into a golf glove, and I hate the feel of it on a bat. A lot of times I think this is a different issue for men and women. A lot of men do not wear jewelry. Most women do. A guy without a ring is not an invitation to some random person chatting them up on the plane, around town, or at restaurant. I think it is decidedly different with women. A woman with form assisting undergarments, makeup, and expensive clothes and shoes, not wearing a wearing a ring is signaling an openness to attention that she might not receive wearing a ring.


----------



## muffin1983 (Sep 1, 2013)

I would simply ask why she doesn't wear. My ring tends to fall off in the winter weather so I have a tendency not to wear it during the cold months. My husband doesn't mind and understands. I might consider putting my ring on a chain around my neck.


----------



## Microwavelove (Sep 11, 2013)

Sometimes I remove my because on occasion it makes my finger itch, not turn green though. My fingers swell in the summer and it can feel uncomfortable. If you don't have any other suspicions, maybe she just doesn't see it as a big deal.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Funny. It wasn't until a few years after I got divorced that started looking at women's ring fingers. 

Good thread question, Jerry. Hope you are still doing well. How are things going job wise?


----------



## Row Jimmy (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a ring that I don't wear because it caused an allergic reaction and turns my skin green and makes it flake off. 

It's 14K gold so I have no clue why it does that. 

Perhaps I'm allergic to wedding rings???? 

My wife wears the ring I bought her some 35 years ago. It would bother me if she didn't and didn't have a reason for it as I spent a heck of alot of money for it back then as I was only making $4 an hour way back then and to me it's a symbol of our love and commitment. 

For some men a girl without a ring is a target. 

For some men a girl with a ring is a better target. 

So it's not really the ring Jerry, or whether they wear it, it's the moral qualities of the person you chose to give it to along with your level of trust in her. 

Best of luck


----------



## jen53 (Apr 26, 2013)

not necessarily anything suspicious, though I took mine off as I felt they were like a badge of ownership, I felt aggrieved by husbands behaviour and didnt feel I wanted to wear a ring anymore - I have no intention of cheating though. I am not sentimental about wedding rings - they can be annoying if they slip around the wrong way on the finger, they get caught on things and I lost a couple of stones out of my eternity ring gardening- on the other hand she could be wanting to appear unmarried, or she is hinting she wants a new ring - real gold doesn't turn your finger green,


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Keep in mind that a wedding ring is a cultural thing. It has nothing to do with love, marriage, and it is not a religious requirement, at least not in the Christian religion.

Some cultures don't use it. My wife is asian, and wedding rings aren't really part of her culture. She likes it, but we don't wear them daily, just on special occasions.

The idea of the diamond engagement ring is really recent. It was specifically pushed by the DeBeer's diamond company in 1938, and caught on.

If this is the only thing worrying you about your wife, then I wouldn't worry. If you have other suspicions about her, that's another matter entirely.


----------



## TurtleShell79 (Nov 6, 2013)

I've lost weight and mine no longer fits well. I often take if off when gardening or other similar activities so as not to lose it. I also play classical guitar and I prefer to not have jewelry on my fingers or wrists when I play. I intend to wear my rings. I often forget to put them back on however. My spouse has not voiced any problem with it.


----------



## perfectstranger (Aug 14, 2010)

My husband has taken his ring off only when prompted -- "Are you _sure _you want to get paint on that?"
Really surprised me. I did not expect he would take it so seriously.
I can't do it. I wear it to work and out for errands, whatever outside of the house. I do not wear it to work out, work outside, to sleep, or around the house.
Doesn't mean a thing other than I don't want to damage it and I don't like the tiny blister it can cause.


----------

